# DiscoveryPlanetuk



## Cavan Allen (Jul 22, 2004)

Hey,

I HIGHLY recommend this YouTube channel. Great video of aquatic plants (mainly aroids) and fish of Southeast Asia in their natural habitats. Lots of _Bucephelandra_ and _Cryptocoryne_. One of my favorites is the one featuring _C. aponogetifolia_. Really good stuff.

https://www.youtube.com/user/DiscoveryPlanetuk


----------



## CowBoYReX (Jan 27, 2014)

Cavan Allen said:


> Hey,
> 
> I HIGHLY recommend this YouTube channel. Great video of aquatic plants (mainly aroids) and fish of Southeast Asia in their natural habitats. Lots of _Bucephelandra_ and _Cryptocoryne_. One of my favorites is the one featuring _C. aponogetifolia_. Really good stuff.
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/user/DiscoveryPlanetuk


Thank you I am going to check it out now...
Oh im alrwady subscribed. It is a great channel

Sent from my LGMP260 using Tapatalk


----------

